

How to avoid working for a douchebag - AmberShah
http://www.codeanthem.com/blog/2010/07/how-to-avoid-working-for-a-douchebag/

======
hga
" _It just takes a single question to be quite effective at filtering out the
douchebags from the rest:_ "

    
    
      "As a manager, what do you do to help
      your programmers do their job better?
    

Indeed. If anyone I was interviewing had ever asked me that question I could
have talked for at least a couple of uninterrupted minutes. And it's pretty
clear plenty of the ... subpar managers I've worked for would have failed it
for one reason or another.

